# Programm suche, Videobearbeitung und export nach FLV



## obaran (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich such ein Programm mit dem ich ein Video von einer DV-Camera (mit USB anschluss)importieren kann.
Dann möchte ich es ein wenig bearbeiten am Anfang und am Ende etwas wegschneiden, evtl. noch ein Text mit in das Video einbinden.
Zum schluß möchte ich das ganze Video als FLV - Flash Video exportieren.

Das Programm sollte möglichst einfach zu bedienen sein und muss auf einem Windows rechner laufen.

Bis jetzt benutze ich 2 Programme, einmal "MotionDV Studio LE / SweetMovieLife" war bei der Camera dabei, eine Panasonic NV-GS300) und den "Riva FLV Encoder".

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Nico (23. Oktober 2006)

obaran hat gesagt.:


> Bis jetzt benutze ich 2 Programme, einmal "MotionDV Studio LE / SweetMovieLife" war bei der Camera dabei, eine Panasonic NV-GS300) und den "Riva FLV Encoder".



Wenn Du unbedingt die Übertragung weiter über USB2 machen willst werden das wohl für Dich die besten Möglichkeiten sein.

Die meisten heutigen Schnitt-Programme streiken bei USB2. Für die Aufnehme wäre noch ScenalyzerLive zu nennen.

Wenn Du nicht auch weiterhin so eingeschränkt arbeiten möchtest die dringende Empfehlung über Firewire zu capturen + sich ein "vernünftiges" Schnittprogramm anzuschaffen....


----------



## Dranoel (23. Oktober 2006)

Wie mein Vorredner schon ansprach ist es nicht sehr klug Video über USB zu übertragen. Firewire ist sehr viel praktischer und die Kompatibilität ist einfach höher, wenn es um Videoschnittanwendungen geht. Zum Programm kann ich dir nur Premiere o.ä. empfehlen. Diese Anwendungen gibt es meist als Demo für 30 Tage meist ohne jede Einschränkung. Zum Export nach Flash Video geht die Demo von Flash 8 Pro, bei der ein FLV Videoencoder dabei ist oder du nimmst einen "All-In-One-Encoder". Dieser nimmt deine zuvor exportierte AVI und wandelt sie in eine FLV-Datei um. Ein Beispiel wäre der AVS Converter.

Have Phun


----------



## obaran (24. Oktober 2006)

Okay, also werde ich mal schauen zu FireWire zu wechseln.

Was für Programme kann man denn empfehlen?
Das Programm sollte möglichst einfach zu bedienen sein und einen ordentlichen flv Export bieten, damit nicht immer mit verschiedenen Programmen gearbeitet werden muss...


Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Dranoel (24. Oktober 2006)

Premiere ist einfach, aber egal. Versuchs mal mit Ulead Video Studio oder Pinnacle Studio 9/10. Du musst nich mit ewig vielen Progs rumfummeln, sondern musst dein Video nur einmal exportieren und dann konvertieren. Dazu bitte den vorhergehenden Beitrag von mir NOCHMALS lesen. Ich habe es schon geschrieben!


----------



## Nico (24. Oktober 2006)

Dranoel hat gesagt.:


> ...Versuchs mal mit Ulead Video Studio oder Pinnacle Studio 9/10.



Pinnacle Studio unterstützt kein Flv-Export, bei Ulead Studio weiß ich es jetzt nicht genau - aber ich glaube, dort geht es auch nicht...

Es muss ja auch nicht gleich die Pro-Version von Premiere sein, die neue Elements 3er-Version tuts ja vielleicht auch schon........


----------



## obaran (24. Oktober 2006)

Kann Premiere Elements denn das Video als flv exportieren?
Und kann ich bei dem export die qualität etc. bestimmen?


----------



## Nico (24. Oktober 2006)

obaran hat gesagt.:


> Kann Premiere Elements denn das Video als flv exportieren?
> Und kann ich bei dem export die qualität etc. bestimmen?



Wenn es eine Exportmöglichkeit gibt kannst Du natürlich auch entsprechende Einstellungen vornehmen:
http://www.adobe.com/support/techdocs/333160.html


----------



## obaran (24. Oktober 2006)

Jo danke Nico.

Dann werde ich mal Premiere Elements probieren und mal sehen ob es das macht was ich möchte 

In der Tabelle die du mir gegeben hast steht ja zumindest flv als Export drinne 
USB scheint das Programm ja auch zu unterstützen, auf FireWire kann ich ja dann immer noch updaten.

Danke und Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Dranoel (24. Oktober 2006)

Sorry aber in der Amateurliga unterstützen nun mal die meisten Programme KEIN FLV! Probier die Lösung die ich vorgeschlagen habe und sie wird deinen Workflow nicht stören.


----------

